# Horse Hair



## oregoncarver (Oct 8, 2014)

Have a friend who wants a pen that would include horse hair from their horse.  Any ideas? 

Arthur


----------



## triw51 (Oct 8, 2014)

you could make a mat of horse hair and CA then use it as a band.  I would twist the hair as tight as you can so it is solid and apply thin CA.  When it has cured you have a solid piece you can use with your wood.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 8, 2014)

Lay down a mat of hair on a piece of wax paper, roll the tube coated with adhesive on the mat, let dry and then cast with clear resin.


----------



## deedubl (Oct 8, 2014)

I grew up in the Southwest, and still visit it often.  Many trips are taken through the Navajo reservation area.  Horsehair pottery is very popular.
I have a lovely Indian Wedding Vase, horsehair, and etched with color.  I look at this daily and wonder how to do it with a pen.

If you Google "Horsehair Pottery" you will get all kinds of images and even some how-to's.  I believe they fire the pottery, then immediately remove it from the kiln and place the hairs on the pottery, so the hair will adhere to the hot clay.

With pen making, I've considered that since we use finishes, you could turn a 'base' of whatever material you choose, then before applying finish, lay the hairs on the base material covered with ca.  You would have a bit of control over the design in this manner.  You could do multiple layers as well.  

Just my two cents....  it's actually something I've been pondering for weeks.  LOL   

Google "horsehair pottery" for more ideas.


----------



## oregoncarver (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Like the idea of turning something then laying down the horse hair.  Maybe old leather from one of her harness's or something like that.

Thanks again
Arthur


----------



## wyone (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok.. so is it weird that I was thinking of human hair?  A good friend of ours is a stylist and I thought that would be something really different, but well, it seems kind of creepy too.  LOL


----------

